

Job losses in recessions visualized - davi
http://freegovinfo.info/node/2425

======
davi
The point at the end is worth highlighting:

 _Of course, when one tells one story, one leaves out other stories. This
graphic doesn't show that the starting points of the recessions were
different:_

 _1990: 109 million_

 _2001: 132 million_

 _2008: 138 million_

~~~
colins_pride
The graphic also conveniently starts with the 1990 recession. Unemployment
went from 5.6% in 1979 to 10.8% in 1982 (7.6% now).

But wait, what's this at the bottom of the graphic "Office of the
Speaker"?!?!? Selective statistics from a politician? Who would've thought!

